# Michael Jackson - In Progress - Crit?



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, so this is challenging to me, as you know im gradually getting better and starting to work on more detailed image's. You guys have helped me to improve with your crit and advice, so i'd love more crit before I continue..

Michael Jackson so far;


----------

